# Craftsman Router problem



## Clayton (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 17 year old craftsman router that has only been used appox.4 hours in that time. Since I'm home on an injury I decided to get some use out of it. I fixed the depth control problem now when I push the switch to turn it on there is a hum but the motor won't turn. If I tap on the arbor gently it will start running for a little while but soon will slow down then stop.It does the same thing no matter where the speed selector is set. At a real slow speed it doesn't seem to be turning the right RPM's. Can anyone tell me what might be the problem and wether I can fix it or should I take it to sears?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Clayton,

First, blow out the dust that may have collected inside it. Second, check the brushes. It's very doubtful that sears will fix a 17yr old router. If you do take it in, find a repair shop. They'd be your better choice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clayton

I would guess that's comes form how you had it stored for 17 years.

It's hard to say what's wrong with it,but it's a good ideal to take it to Sears service center and let them check it out for you but it's good bet the parts for it will not be in stock any more..so to say paint it white and use it for a door stop and pickup one of the new ones for about 100.oo bucks and just be done with the old one..  then you be a happy router user 

=======



Clayton said:


> I have a 17 year old craftsman router that has only been used appox.4 hours in that time. Since I'm home on an injury I decided to get some use out of it. I fixed the depth control problem now when I push the switch to turn it on there is a hum but the motor won't turn. If I tap on the arbor gently it will start running for a little while but soon will slow down then stop.It does the same thing no matter where the speed selector is set. At a real slow speed it doesn't seem to be turning the right RPM's. Can anyone tell me what might be the problem and wether I can fix it or should I take it to sears?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm with Bj on this one. Forget the 17 yr old one. Take the money you wood have to spend in repair bills, add a little to it and buy a new Craftsman. You will have a better router and it will have a ½" collet. I have two old Chraftsman and I won't repair them when they go bad. It's just not worth it in MHO.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep my thoughts as well. cut the cord and junk the rest, never know when your gona need a good cord,


----------

